# Need to get away. Any companions?



## itskaren (Dec 28, 2011)

Long shot however..... I feel I’m drowning. I need to get away. As I live in Australia I would like to go to the Great Barrier Reef to snorkeling etc. thinking about a week. Middle if April perhaps . Happy to go alone but just wondering if anyone feels like coming? No idiots. Just want a bottle of wine watching the sunset with anyone who understands the hurt of an affair. Male or female I don’t care. Just company. I’m female 47 and just feeling lonely. Obviously pay for ourselves. Nutters need not apply .


----------



## tom72 (Nov 4, 2017)

itskaren said:


> Long shot however..... I feel I’m drowning. I need to get away. As I live in Australia I would like to go to the Great Barrier Reef to snorkeling etc. thinking about a week. Middle if April perhaps . Happy to go alone but just wondering if anyone feels like coming? No idiots. Just want a bottle of wine watching the sunset with anyone who understands the hurt of an affair. Male or female I don’t care. Just company. I’m female 47 and just feeling lonely. Obviously pay for ourselves. Nutters need not apply .


I shall let you know! I'm in the need for a holiday too!

btw I live in Geelong, 1hr from Melbourne


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

itskaren said:


> Long shot however..... I feel I’m drowning. I need to get away. As I live in Australia I would like to go to the Great Barrier Reef to snorkeling etc. thinking about a week. Middle if April perhaps . Happy to go alone but just wondering if anyone feels like coming? No idiots. Just want a bottle of wine watching the sunset with anyone who understands the hurt of an affair. Male or female I don’t care. Just company. I’m female 47 and just feeling lonely. Obviously pay for ourselves. Nutters need not apply .


Would love to visit the great barrier reef. My friends and I are planning on heading there or the mesoamerican reef for our class reunion. Reports on the status of gbr sound pretty gloomy so Belize is looking like the better option, plus it's closer.

Do you want to talk about what's happened?


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Is there a reason you aren't thinking of going with your husband?
How has the healing been going since you last posted an update in 2013?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hi, @itskaren. Are there any women's groups in your area? Are you a member of a church?

I know a woman in her 90s who loves to go on cruises and she gets women from her church or from local women's groups to go with her.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

itskaren said:


> Long shot however..... I feel I’m drowning. I need to get away. As I live in Australia I would like to go to the Great Barrier Reef to snorkeling etc. thinking about a week. Middle if April perhaps . Happy to go alone but just wondering if anyone feels like coming? No idiots. Just want a bottle of wine watching the sunset with anyone who understands the hurt of an affair. Male or female I don’t care. Just company. I’m female 47 and just feeling lonely. Obviously pay for ourselves. Nutters need not apply .


Ah, you are in luck, The Rooster is from Cairns and he is single, singularly minded.

I will get his ear. He is presently beyond the black stump. He is up in the Solomons, in Oceania.

He runs with a wild crowd. I hear he travels with SunCMars.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

SunCMars said:


> Ah, you are in luck, The Rooster is from Cairns and he is single, singularly minded.
> 
> I will get his ear. He is presently beyond the black stump. He is up in the Solomons, in Oceania.
> 
> He runs with a wild crowd. I hear he travels with SunCMars.


 She said "NO NUTTERS" . Pay attention.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Rubix Cubed said:


> She said "NO NUTTERS" . Pay attention.


I did....

*YOU need to pay attention.
*
They, these two, are not nutters.

They are 'others', not nutters.

Yes, in the eyes of the beholder, some are Mutts, some are Nuts.

The third eye sees then as a dying breed, unheard voices in the wilderness.

Unheard, no more.
...................................................................................................

I knew this was coming. Thanks for paying attention, for giving Alms.
Even, even if the Alms bounce when cashed in!

...................................................................................................

@itskaren, may your PM box overflow with offers of companionship. For a day, for a week, for a lifetime.
And may some of them lead to romance, some leading down-under.

Lilith-


----------



## itskaren (Dec 28, 2011)

```

```



MattMatt said:


> Hi, @itskaren. Are there any women's groups in your area? Are you a member of a church?
> 
> I know a woman in her 90s who loves to go on cruises and she gets women from her church or from local women's groups to go with her.


No I’m an atheist to be honest. Although I obviously don’t want this trip to be a shagging fest I think I would need more stimulation than a 90 year old but thanks all the same. 

Just because I don’t believe in god I am still a spiritual person. Probably due to my catholic upbringing and the fact I have assisted putting catholic priests behind bars in my career.


----------



## itskaren (Dec 28, 2011)

Satya said:


> Is there a reason you aren't thinking of going with your husband?
> How has the healing been going since you last posted an update in 2013?


No we’re separated I’ve posted more since then? 🤔


----------



## itskaren (Dec 28, 2011)

Keke24 said:


> Would love to visit the great barrier reef. My friends and I are planning on heading there or the mesoamerican reef for our class reunion. Reports on the status of gbr sound pretty gloomy so Belize is looking like the better option, plus it's closer.
> 
> Do you want to talk about what's happened?


Can’t talk at the moment moment. Just ‘shipwrecked’ but thanks all the same.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

itskaren said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> No I’m an atheist to be honest. Although I obviously don’t want this trip to be a shagging fest I think I would need more stimulation than a 90 year old but thanks all the same.
> ...


In that case https://www.meetup.com/en-AU/Melbourne-Atheists/ might be of help.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

SunCMars said:


> *YOU need to pay attention.
> *
> They, these two, are not nutters.
> 
> ...


 I think you proved my point, Nutters Butter. :grin2:

All apologies to Lilith.


----------



## cc48kel (Apr 5, 2017)

We all need to getaway!! : ) Most of my friends are broke or wouldn't dare go without the spouse. I'm going away for 4 days in Vegas with my sister (divorcing soon), niece and mom in 2 weeks..it should be fun! 

There is a meet-up.com group online (for every city) and they do travel groups... singles or just for ppl who enjoy traveling meeting new people. Check it out in your city-- there might be something going on in the next few months that you could be involved with. They actually do anything and everything you would want. That's how I met my womens group and I still enjoy going.


----------

